# The Future Of The Droid X / Droid 2



## Framework43

*Nevermind







*
*Mission : Get 2nd-Init working on ICS*
*An unlocked bootloader would be nice also *


----------



## alm0614

Is this also true for Bionic?


----------



## Framework43

alm0614 said:


> Is this also true for Bionic?


Yes, but chances are that Bionic will get an ICS update earlier than the DX will.


----------



## adm930

I really hope we can make this work for the Droid X...or at least maybe get some of the features ported that ICS brings to the table.


----------



## sstockman

What about CM7 alpha?


----------



## SYL

sstockman said:


> What about CM7 alpha?


CM7 uses the 2nd init hack, which allows taking over a kernel to run specific processes CM needs. Since ICS redoes some system functions, from what I know, 2nd init won't work for ICS









Since moto is unlocking new phones such as the RAZR (not vzw though...) what do you guys think is the chance that moto might unlock this phone? Maybe as an end of life gift?


----------



## D3fault121

Moto confirmed the bionic will be getting ICS as for the X there is no telling. My guess would be that it will acquire many ICS features through CM7.


----------



## OnMy2ndGP

My DX has been good to me. Learned a ton with this device. But I'm truly ready to move onto a device that is not locked down like this. Will I go G-Nex? Probably so since I due for a upgrade. Been loving all the love the DX has been consistently getting ever since I first get it. But time marches on. So does technology.

I'm patient, so there is no big rush for me to get a new device as soon as it's released. Plus, there will be bigs to squash just like with ever new release of just about anything.

Long live the DX!!!


----------



## Framework43

SYL said:


> Moto confirmed the bionic will be getting ICS as for the X there is no telling. My guess would be that it will acquire many ICS features through CM7.


Maybe some features, but I'm pretty sure all the other phones except the locked ones (which are only Moto devices) will move on to CM8, and there won't be much effort into backporting features as a whole community effort.


----------



## Aroth

If ICS really does redo system functions in such a way that 2nd-init will not work and we can't update to a proper ICS kernel, wouldn't that end up meaning that when app developers start focusing on ICS compatibility and no longer place priority on Froyo and GB, our devices will be left dead in the water?

Also, the RAZR is only unlocked on carriers that chose not to opt to keep the encryption. Verizon has chosen to keep said encryption, meaning that no device from Motorola that is not a Google Experience device (i.e. the XOOM) will be unlocked unless VZW decides to change that policy. Bottom line, forget about seeing your DROID branded phones being unlocked, as it will not happen.



Framework43 said:


> .1/100
> Verizon has partially to blame for the locked bootloaders. If I'm correct, the phones that were unlocked from leaks (Atrix & Photon) only got unlocked because of International leaks. Those carriers are much more lenient.


Those phones from Motorola that have unlocked bootloaders now are also not on VZW.


----------



## SYL

Framework43 said:


> .1/100
> Verizon has partially to blame for the locked bootloaders. If I'm correct, the phones that were unlocked from leaks (Atrix & Photon) only got unlocked because of International leaks. Those carriers are much more lenient.


What about all those unlocked dev DX's out there? Is there anything you can pull off of those? I have already heard no, but that was a while ago









And on a second note, the RAZR is getting unlocked outside the US. Is it possible to work out a unlock mechanism for US based RAZRs? I hardly know anything about how bootloaders work, so maybe this is a obvious question.


----------



## sstockman

not so interested in ICS. been looking forward to straight CM7 alpha. many thx to all devs
who have put so much into making the DX a great phone


----------



## superwrench1

I see no reason to give up on this excellent device. It may well be end-of-line for Motorola and carriers, but look at the multiple Roms out there with excellent dev/themer/mod support. You can even run up to 4 roms on the phone at once! Certainly, it is not 4g, dual processor, nor probably ever will be ICS adaptable. But this device IS a workhorse, a great place to learn, still supported by many forums and devs (Kejar31 JUST dropped Liberty 3!). In the end, the X is a fine tool, and it won't just stop working if it ever becomes unsupported in this community. If nothing else, it's always a great backup phone!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## haxatak

this just made me cringe...


----------



## jfolk53

Framework43 said:


> .1/100
> Verizon has partially to blame for the locked bootloaders. If I'm correct, the phones that were unlocked from leaks (Atrix & Photon) only got unlocked because of International leaks. Those carriers are much more lenient.
> 
> Maybe some features, but I'm pretty sure all the other phones except the locked ones (which are only Moto devices) will move on to CM8, and there won't be much effort into backporting features as a whole community effort.


See Moto latest blog;
http://www.motorola.com/blog/2011/10/24/ice-cream-and-bootloaders-and-motorola-%e2%80%93-oh-my/

Some one ask them if the X will get boolader unlocked, I read RW tweet and says the razor is unlockable but when I did search om moto site didn't see it listed, yet that is!


----------



## SeanRinVA

Yet another reason I can't wait for February and getting a Galaxy Nexus. I very well may buy it off contract.


----------



## -Jeff-

I can't say that I am surprised to see this. The X has long had the most active community that I have seen for a device that has been around this long. When I was looking into putting a rom on my wifes phone (droid 2 global) I was surprised at the lack of options. We have had it really good for a while now, and all good things must come to an end I guess.

Im figuring the G-Nexus will be a pretty big hit for the community surrounding the X (and others in Verizon land) as many will move to it as soon as they can. Who knows, if the G-Nexus is a big seller for Verizon maybe they will see the error in their ways and give us phones with more freedom. Time will tell.


----------



## neowiz73

I keep hope alive with the idea that they unlock the bootloaders on the droidx / droid 2 when they are discontinued it would save Verizon and Motorola a lot of work to just let the community do it. But I figure if they do, it won't be until after Motorola gets done with upgrading their current primary devices. If they do it at all.


----------



## milski65

Lot of good points here. The dev community that have dedicated their time on the X has kept me on my toes for so long now. It seems like every week someone is coming out with something new to flash. I'm not sure how many phones out there actually have this luxury. I don't doubt at least to some degree we have been spoiled. And I appreciate it every day. It could be worse. I could own an X2, Fascinate, Ish*t, ect. I don't have any idea whether we'll get the bootloader unlocked or not. Regardless, with all these new phones coming out in the next few months, it may be a moot point. And if there is no ics, so be it. I'll throw a 32g card in each of my X's, learn boot manager, and have 10 roms on them. I don't know how much better it can get (unless the Galaxy can spew an endless supply of tequila from it, then I may have to upgrade).


----------



## mcp770

Lock the bootloader and people won't keep the phones for years like the d1. It's a sure fire way to stamp an expiration date on the phone. That's my theory outside people rooting that shouldn't then warranty their phones. Either way the x had a good run given its handicap.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

An I the only one who thinks a manufacturer should release a bootloader unlock once a phone had reached its end of life?


----------



## Magnus

Yeah almost thought about drafting something up like this and trying to get it to Motorola through the right channels. Basically just to ask in a nice way that if they do not plan to update the DX to ICS if they could work on unlocking the bootloader. Since this has to be one of the more popular devices I think that would show some great support from Motorola if they would do that - Allow the community to keep a phone we all love and enjoy alive longer.  Would be great for me since my contract isn't up until Feb 2013 - family member stole my upgrade heh


----------



## OnMy2ndGP

mcp770 said:


> Lock the bootloader and people won't keep the phones for years like the d1. It's a sure fire way to stamp an expiration date on the phone. That's my theory outside people rooting that shouldn't then warranty their phones. Either way the x had a good run given its handicap.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## ImaComputa

My droid x is my first smartphone and I love all the development that it has. I don't see it going anywhere for awhile. I don't need icecream sandwich with the way cm7 and liberty are going right now. I know for sure that it will definitely be my last Motorola phone, though. I was oblivious to things before but now I know why people want a vanilla android phone with unlocked bootloader and no bullshit bloat. Fuck verizon and Motorola.


----------



## bobAbooey

I'm in the exact same boat.


----------



## Trooper

I figured as much that this would happen. I'm happy with the dev community for the dx but sadly its time to move on. Hope vzw and moto change their policies some day but who knows.

Thanks for the heads up framework.

I will be happy with an ics theme for a rom other than cm7.

Cheers.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mwaters33

I love my X but it's time to say bye. GNex is where I'm going.


----------



## edwards311

I don't think I will go as far as saying fuck VZ....their service and quality is among the best IMO. But I agree 100% it is bullshit that they lock down something that I paid for and is MINE, let me have the freedom to make it into a paperweight if I fuck it up. If I pay for something it is mine and I feel I should be able to do with it as I please and it is my responsibility if I screw it up....anyway, the DEV community for the X has been outstanding and very helpful when you need help. I am going to jump ship and go to the G-Nex but I will keep my X just in case I turn that into a brick


----------



## Framework43

Changed


----------



## troybuilt

Here's a thought. Get the Galaxy Nexus! Problem solved! As Framework has stated of the locked bootloader being partially Verizon's fault, I believe Motorola is mostly to blame for this. Seeing as these manufacturers create these phones and some are already locked and some aren't. Motorola has locked every single phone released with android, if I'm not mistaken D1 was eventually unlocked. I don't know this for sure, I only carried that phone for 2 weeks before I sent it back to Verizon. Horrible laggy phone. Motorola is nothing but a disappointment from the beginning and I have to say I won't be back after I get the GN phone. Horrible blur and bloatware, specifically blockbuster. To this day I have to wonder why a company so close to bankruptcy was forced and locked into the OS is beyond me. Here's another 2 cents from me.


----------



## haxatak

troybuilt said:


> Here's a thought. Get the Galaxy Nexus! Problem solved! As Framework has stated of the locked bootloader being partially Verizon's fault, I believe Motorola is mostly to blame for this. Seeing as these manufacturers create these phones and some are already locked and some aren't. Motorola has locked every single phone released with android, if I'm not mistaken D1 was eventually unlocked. I don't know this for sure, I only carried that phone for 2 weeks before I sent it back to Verizon. Horrible laggy phone. Motorola is nothing but a disappointment from the beginning and I have to say I won't be back after I get the GN phone. Horrible bur and bloatware, specifically blockbuster. To this day I have to wonder why a company so close to bankruptcy was forced and locked into the OS is beyond me. Here's another 2 cents from me.


The Droid 1 was unlocked from the beggining. And to be fair the Droid 1 was a milestone into android popularity . To completely bash Moto for not unlocking is pointless and stupid. Look I'm not trying to argue but honestly they deserve props. They build quality products that I enjoy. I'm not fond of the locked bootloader and for that Im probably not gonna buy another Moto handset until its unlocked but I can't honestly say that they are a shit company. And again on the Droid 1 it was their first android phone they ever created. Of course its gonna be laggy but that was the beauty of it. Because it had an unlocked bootloader you could load a Rom that was waaay faster. So I can see why ppeople are angry but you can't say they are shit. They are just lost.


----------



## rgray331975

I agree moto has the best hardware IN MY OPINION but whoevers fault im not getting another locked bootloader


----------



## KatsumeBlisk

troybuilt said:


> Here's a thought. Get the Galaxy Nexus! Problem solved!


We all can't afford a new phone. That doesn't solve anything for people locked into this device until 2012/2013. This is an even bigger reason for them to unlock it, to allow the phone we paid for to age somewhat well.



troybuilt said:


> Horrible laggy phone.


It just so happened to be the first Android device marketed at the consumer. It also got software updates that fixed this I'm sure.


----------



## rgray331975

KatsumeBlisk said:


> We all can't afford a new phone. That does solve anything for people locked into this device until 2012/2013. This is an even bigger reason for them to unlock it, to allow the phone we paid for to age somewhat well.
> 
> It just so happened to be the first Android devices marketed at the consumer. It also got software updates that fixed this I'm sure.


 i agree 100% but to play devils advocate, we knew it was locked when we bought it

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## KatsumeBlisk

rgray331975 said:


> i agree 100% but to play devils advocate, we knew it was locked when we bought it
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


True, but I'm pointing out "buying the Galaxy Nexus" isn't a viable solution to the problem for the _most_ of us.


----------



## haxatak

Framework43 said:


> *Nevermind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Mission : Get 2nd-Init working on ICS*
> *An unlocked bootloader would be nice also *


lol wut?


----------



## haxatak

haxatak said:


> lol wut?


OK SERIOUSLY NOW I'M CONFUSED WHAT DO YOU MEAN NEVERMIND....IT'S BRAIN F**KING ME THAT'S WHY I'M TYPING IN ALL CAPPS AHHHHAHHAHAHAHHHHHHHH!


----------



## KatsumeBlisk

Framework43 said:


> Changed


Also, why was this changed? What did you learn or realize?


----------



## haxatak

KatsumeBlisk said:


> Also, why was this changed? What did you learn or realize?


Maybe he round something? I sure hope so. I had that sinking feeling that we had lost a great Dev community cuz no more updates


----------



## Jubakuba

haxatak said:


> Maybe he round something? I sure hope so. I had that sinking feeling that we had lost a great Dev community cuz no more updates


Of course, the one day I don't creep this site religiously...and I miss an important post.
I've looked through all the posts on here...and don't understand.
What was the point that framework was trying to make prior to editing?


----------



## haxatak

Jubakuba said:


> Of course, the one day I don't creep this site religiously...and I miss an important post.
> I've looked through all the posts on here...and don't understand.
> What was the point that framework was trying to make prior to editing?


He said that there might not be ICS on the X because the kernel lacks certain files that ICS depends upon and that we couldn't get those new files because the kernel cannot be changed or edited. Even 2nd-init wouldn't work. At least this is what he did say before. I guess the new mission is to make it work at all costs.


----------



## Jubakuba

haxatak said:


> He said that there might not be ICS on the X because the kernel lacks certain files that ICS depends upon and that we couldn't get those new files because the kernel cannot be changed or edited. Even 2nd-init wouldn't work. At least this is what he did say before. I guess the new mission is to make it work at all costs.


Thank ya sir.


----------



## lakingslayer

One issue is that ICS requires more RAM so devices like the X with only 512K may not receive ICS. The bionic has 1G of RAM.


----------



## neowiz73

lakingslayer said:


> One issue is that ICS requires more RAM so devices like the X with only 512K may not receive ICS. The bionic has 1G of RAM.


 min reqs are 256 mb ram
The main thing it has to have a gpu for 2d acceleration. It Doesn't even require more than an arm 6 processor. 
Sent from my MIUI4DX using SwiftKey X


----------



## KatsumeBlisk

lakingslayer said:


> One issue is that ICS requires more RAM so devices like the X with only 512K may not receive ICS. The bionic has 1G of RAM.


Google has stated that if a device can run Gingerbread, it can run ICS. Right now, it's just a matter of getting it.


----------



## troybuilt

haxatak said:


> The Droid 1 was unlocked from the beggining. And to be fair the Droid 1 was a milestone into android popularity . To completely bash Moto for not unlocking is pointless and stupid. Look I'm not trying to argue but honestly they deserve props. They build quality products that I enjoy. I'm not fond of the locked bootloader and for that Im probably not gonna buy another Moto handset until its unlocked but I can't honestly say that they are a shit company. And again on the Droid 1 it was their first android phone they ever created. Of course its gonna be laggy but that was the beauty of it. Because it had an unlocked bootloader you could load a Rom that was waaay faster. So I can see why ppeople are angry but you can't say they are shit. They are just lost.


I'm not one to start an argument over ones' opinion. I've had every single Motorola phone/smartphone to date from Verizon, with the exception of course of the following D2, DX2, D3, Droid Pro, Bionic. I, however, had their very first windows mobile smartphones starting with the Q, then migrated to the Q9m, then, Q9c. Motorola's problem with these devices were not enough Ram memory and processing speed, even with the updates that followed only made these phones worse. I couldn't even run 2 programs without running into the error message "Not enough memory to run this program" got old to say the least. If I may say this, (in my own opinion) was that the D1 wasn't fully tested, instead Motorola rushed this phone out to compete with other phones, specifically at&t's iPhone. I use to work for VZW and their goal was to find the perfect "iPhone Killer", so then the Voyager came out and Verizon employees were telling their customers this phone was the iPhone Killer. lol There was no comparison between the 2 phones. Again this also is my own opinion. I think given the time and the D1 was fully tested, and android was researched into further, Motorola wouldn't have pushed it out with an unlocked bootloader. Again this is my own opinion. If you believe that the DX will eventually have an unlocked bootloader by now after how long this phone has been out, you're sadly mistaken. They won't. To date there are only 2 Motorola phones with an unlocked bootloader. D1, and at&t's Atrix 1. I agree Motorola has released some good phones with good hardware, that's not the point of this discussion. The point of this discussion is how they have locked their bootloaders and added multiple bloatware apps to their phones. Without root we'd be stuck with all these bloatware apps running in the background, even with a good task manager. In my opinion these apps are known as spam/malware that can't be removed. City ID was the worst of them all. It's a tracking app and I read an attorney took the maker of this app to court, but that's only speculation. Take what I've said is my own opinion. To argue about this is pointless and will go nowhere. I've had nothing but bad experiences with Motorola from day one. With the acquisition of Motorola, I believe Google will turn this all around and release even better phones. Google is all about "Open Source" and to take an OS like Android and lock it down and add bloatware, isn't what Android was created for, instead Motorola took it and locked it down and added spam apps to their phones to make extra money. If you've read into Google's disappointment in these manufacturers, and how they have taken their OS and how it's misused. Do some research and see that I'm right about this. I will say nothing further, then to discuss and not argue. Some of us are adults here.


----------



## haxatak

troybuilt said:


> I'm not one to start an argument over ones' opinion. I've had every single Motorola phone/smartphone to date from Verizon, with the exception of course of the following D2, DX2, D3, Droid Pro, Bionic. I, however, had their very first windows mobile smartphones starting with the Q, then migrated to the Q9m, then, Q9c. Motorola's problem with these devices were not enough Ram memory and processing speed, even with the updates that followed only made these phones worse. I couldn't even run 2 programs without running into the error message "Not enough memory to run this program" got old to say the least. If I may say this, (in my own opinion) was that the D1 wasn't fully tested, instead Motorola rushed this phone out to compete with other phones, specifically at&t's iPhone. I use to work for VZW and their goal was to find the perfect "iPhone Killer", so then the Voyager came out and Verizon employees were telling their customers this phone was the iPhone Killer. lol There was no comparison between the 2 phones. Again this also is my own opinion. I think given the time and the D1 was fully tested, and android was researched into further, Motorola wouldn't have pushed it out with an unlocked bootloader. Again this is my own opinion. If you believe that the DX will eventually have an unlocked bootloader by now after how long this phone has been out, you're sadly mistaken. They won't. To date there are only 2 Motorola phones with an unlocked bootloader. D1, and at&t's Atrix 1. I agree Motorola has released some good phones with good hardware, that's not the point of this discussion. The point of this discussion is how they have locked their bootloaders and added multiple bloatware apps to their phones. Without root we'd be stuck with all these bloatware apps running in the background, even with a good task manager. In my opinion these apps are known as spam/malware that can't be removed. City ID was the worst of them all. It's a tracking app and I read an attorney took the maker of this app to court, but that's only speculation. Take what I've said is my own opinion. To argue about this is pointless and will go nowhere. I've had nothing but bad experiences with Motorola from day one. With the acquisition of Motorola, I believe Google will turn this all around and release even better phones. Google is all about "Open Source" and to take an OS like Android and lock it down and add bloatware, isn't what Android was created for, instead Motorola took it and locked it down and added spam apps to their phones to make extra money. If you've read into Google's disappointment in these manufacturers, and how they have taken their OS and how it's misused. Do some research and see that I'm right about this. I will say nothing further, then to discuss and not argue. Some of us are adults here.


I never argued. So to point out that I'm being childish us a faulty point. Besides that to clarify Google's acquisition on Motorola wont have any effect on them Google and Motorola even said that Google itself would not be getting into the hardware business by disrupting what Moto does. And besides if you've had a bad experience with almost every moto device then maybe its time for you to change. I don't understand why you keep buying Moto phones (exception of the new ones if course) and then complaining about them. If they dissapoint you that much then go elsewhere. Go to Samsung, LG, HTC. And your right about Google's dissapointment in the manufacters misue of android UPDATES not their skins or their customizations (if they were so butthurt about it then android wouldn't be open source for anyone to use) and Google has created a group (which many manufacturing companies have joined) that pledges to update android phones up until after 18 months


----------



## troybuilt

haxatak said:


> I never argued. So to point out that I'm being childish us a faulty point. Besides that to clarify Google's acquisition on Motorola wont have any effect on them Google and Motorola even said that Google itself would not be getting into the hardware business by disrupting what Moto does. And besides if you've had a bad experience with almost every moto device then maybe its time for you to change. I don't understand why you keep buying Moto phones (exception of the new ones if course) and then complaining about them. If they dissapoint you that much then go elsewhere. Go to Samsung, LG, HTC. And your right about Google's dissapointment in the manufacters misue of android UPDATES not their skins or their customizations (if they were so butthurt about it then android wouldn't be open source for anyone to use) and Google has created a group (which many manufacturing companies have joined) that pledges to update android phones up until after 18 months


Why are you so defensive of Motorola? Being so defensive won't earn you any brownie points from Motorola. They don't care about what their consumers think. Check the Motorola forums and you'll see that I'm right. You're right about me continuing to purchase their products, but I thought with android that Motorola would be doing things differently, but I was wrong. I won't be criticized for my beliefs. I bought the Droid X because I read so many good reviews on the phone. The only thing that makes this phone great is root and the possibilities are endless. Now with a locked bootloader, there's only so much that can be done and these devs are frustrated over it and some have left DX and gone to do a different phone. The average user doesn't care about these things, only that their phones make/receive calls and messages and able to browse and download apps. Another thing, if you had read my first post, I said I'm done and getting the Galaxy Nexus, did I not? I never accused you of being childish, what I said to you was I won't argue about this and I hope you'll do the same.(being adults) About Google, things change, especially in a world of technology. They may have said that, but that doesn't mean they won't stick their hands in and make some decisions. Google's disappointment from what I read was not related to skins, or customizations. It was the bloatware and locked devices. They claim that their OS is being misused. Google also claimed to have a strategy planned to correct it. I have not heard anything since.


----------



## haxatak

troybuilt said:


> Why are you so defensive of Motorola? Being so defensive won't earn you any brownie points from Motorola. They don't care about what their consumers think. Check the Motorola forums and you'll see that I'm right. You're right about me continuing to purchase their products, but I thought with android that Motorola would be doing things differently, but I was wrong. I won't be criticized for my beliefs. I bought the Droid X because I read so many good reviews on the phone. The only thing that makes this phone great is root and the possibilities are endless. Now with a locked bootloader, there's only so much that can be done and these devs are frustrated over it and some have left DX and gone to do a different phone. The average user doesn't care about these things, only that their phones make/receive calls and messages and able to browse and download apps. Another thing, if you had read my first post, I said I'm done and getting the Galaxy Nexus, did I not? I never accused you of being childish, what I said to you was I won't argue about this and I hope you'll do the same.(being adults) About Google, things change, especially in a world of technology. They may have said that, but that doesn't mean they won't stick their hands in and make some decisions. Google's disappointment from what I read was not related to skins, or customizations. It was the bloatware and locked devices. They claim that their OS is being misused. Google also claimed to have a strategy planned to correct it. I have not heard anything since.


Lol defensive? I could give a rats arse about Moto I'm just whatever about it. And I even concurred earlier saying I don't want to argue. I personally like the Droid x and I respect your beleifs. I agree moto could do a better job but I still like their phones. Regardless I'm going GN on my next upgrade


----------



## jcutter347

Motorola is the original cell phone. They r hand's down the best. End of discussion. I have a friend that works for Verizon, and I have tried every phone Verizon has. Motorola phones are the only phones that fulfill everything that they are required to do. With the exception of the bionic of course. It was horrible. Fast, but camera and video were terrible. I hate that the "X" may not support ics. This is the best phone ever. Only problems I have had were user error. Flashing roms and such. Some people should just get iPhones and leave the good phones to the people who know how to use them


----------



## troybuilt

haxatak said:


> Lol defensive? I could give a rats arse about Moto I'm just whatever about it. And I even concurred earlier saying I don't want to argue. I personally like the Droid x and I respect your beleifs. I agree moto could do a better job but I still like their phones. Regardless I'm going GN on my next upgrade


lol well said. I agree with all you said. I think most, if not everyone will be getting the GN when it's released. I, myself, can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## haxatak

jcutter347 said:


> Motorola is the original cell phone. They r hand's down the best. End of discussion. I have a friend that works for Verizon, and I have tried every phone Verizon has. Motorola phones are the only phones that fulfill everything that they are required to do. With the exception of the bionic of course. It was horrible. Fast, but camera and video were terrible. I hate that the "X" may not support ics. This is the best phone ever. Only problems I have had were user error. Flashing roms and such. Some people should just get iPhones and leave the good phones to the people who know how to use them


True I briefly owned a DROID 1 and while I enjoyed it I think the x is one if the best phones with the DROID moniker. I didn't like the bionic either. Maybe they will start heading in a better direction


----------



## holcomb273

The Droid X was my first smartphone (and currently is) and I am so happy I chose this phone over the incredible. The hardware is great, I have never had any problems with lag, and since 2nd-init it has only gotten better. Just yesterday my buddy got the razr and honestly it is only better in a few ways. It is a little faster, the screen is a little better (and its a super amoled plus pentile which is supposed to be amazing), it has water resistant components, front facing camera, and the battery life is a little better. The cons are obviously the locked bootloader and non-removable battery. Yes I do want to get the G-NEX but to be honest its not leaps and bounds better. Its not like I would be able to do things I had never been able to do with my X. I would compare it to a sports package you would get on a car, but in this case I have to buy a whole new car with the sports package







Yes motorola has not given us the freedom we would like but 2nd-init is pretty damn close to unlocked (as far as CM7 based roms go) So lets just enjoy our device and choose our next one wisely









Big shout out to all the Dev's who continue to do amazing work for our X's. Thank You


----------



## TwinShadow

holcomb273 said:


> The cons are obviously the locked bootloader and non-removable battery.


The non-removable battery, though may be a bit of a moot point, isn't totally non-removable. I don't remember where I saw it, but if one pries the casing apart, the battery can be removed. Just requires more work to do so than someone is willing to do with their phones lately.

I may be on the agreement that my Droid X, though a very great phone and well supported through its lifetime, may be the only Motorola phone I own for Android unless Motorola and Verizon wise up and unlock the bootloaders. I've heard of various problems with the X2 that have swayed me against from getting that in the future. I will probably, much to my dismay with Samsung currently, go with them for my next phone when my upgrade comes around. I'm not big on HTC with their Sense, so Samsung is probably my best bet right now.

RIP Droid X. Been a great phone, but the devs have better things to work on it appears.. So, time to make the most out of mine with this contract I have with Verizon.


----------



## -TSON-

Nonremovable battery is NOT a con. Razr still has extended battery packs that hook onto the back, and still has a hard reset with vol down and power button. That misconception should really not ruin a spectacular phone for you.


----------



## cubsfan187

It most certainly should be thought of as a con. What would you do if the battery crapped out? (i.e the Icrap) That's when the phone has to be replaced since you can't simply replace the battery. But, the Razr's battery can be removed if you take the case apart or pay someone to do that for you. To me, IMO, it's just not a great design. I don't want to stack a battery on top of a battery to get an extended battery.

But anyway I believe that the X will be 'dead' phone by years end as well. Not many devs will be left working on it. Almost all of them have moved on already except Team Liberty, DeVorteX and Ace (MIUI). (did I miss any others?) And 2 out of those 3 are blur based roms. It would totally surprise me if CM even includes the X in any CM9 project. I said this before in another thread, the development of 2nd init saved the X from an even earlier demise. But again, this is just my opinion. I know thaqt people are still deving the Og droid. But that is different. It's an open bootloader phone. It makes it easier to dev on and change all the things people are looking to do with the phone.


----------



## -TSON-

Keep in mind that the phone comes with a 1 year warranty to cover any soon-after-purchase crap-outs from bad manufacturing. A typical lithium-ion battery will last around 2-3 years with extremely bad habits, and more than 3 with good ones. You only need to keep the phone for 18 months, not the full 2 years anyway. That's six months where you aren't covered, and if you're really paranoid or plan on going deep-sea-diving with your RAZR, you have the option of an extended warranty.

As far as your "battery on battery" size concern -- you do realize all extended batteries are bigger than the originals to begin with, right? This is no different - with the RAZR's extended batteries you're getting the original voltage + extra from the extended, which is roughly the size the extended battery of equal size would be anyway. It's worth it.

Whoever decided that it'd be a good idea to start mass-tech-enthusiast hysteria over the non-removable battery really didn't think things through. It's not that big of a deal!


----------



## holcomb273

The only reason I don't like it is because of the many cases I pulled my X's battery when it froze. I'm not sure what I'd do if I couldnt pull the battery.. would you just wait for it to unfreeze or reboot? It just follows logic to have a removable battery. Everything from flashlights to computers have removable batteries so why not include a good option like it? Unless they had problems with the cover staying on but that seems odd. But the RAZR is a great phone, don't get me wrong.


----------



## mcp770

Razr.. Who gives a crap about the battery being sealed. If you are unlucky enough to have battery issues that's what the hardware warranty is for. There is only one reason I am not typing this from a Razr... Motorola. The bootloader is a deal breaker to the highest degree for me. I payed hundreds for my locked down phone and I will be damned if I make that mistake twice. The D1 had a stellar life span for two reasons and that was good hardware and an unlocked bootloader. The X would have years left if they gave devs control and i hate Motorola for not doing so. Boycott their products is my opinion.


----------



## -TSON-

holcomb273 said:


> The only reason I don't like it is because of the many cases I pulled my X's battery when it froze. I'm not sure what I'd do if I couldnt pull the battery.. would you just wait for it to unfreeze or reboot? It just follows logic to have a removable battery. Everything from flashlights to computers have removable batteries so why not include a good option like it? Unless they had problems with the cover staying on but that seems odd. But the RAZR is a great phone, don't get me wrong.


Power + vol up for 5 seconds = 'battery pull'. I said this like two posts ago lol. 
The bootloader is a valid complaint but we have a fairly good chance of an atrix-esque unlock since its unlocked overseas... Right?


----------



## cubsfan187

I doubt that it will ever become unlocked. Look at the Milestone (china version of the X). From what I have found on that phone (correct me if I'm wrong) is that is still locked down. Now I know it's 2 separate phones.

I wish they would unlock it especially so close to the end of it's life. Phones nowadays have about 18 months from the time released to the time most people move on to something shiny and new. So why not just say "ok here's how to unlock it. Have fun with it for a few months before you move on to the next better thing." But they (moto) are so head strong on security, I just don't see them doing that. No matter how much we beg and plead. And unless EVERYONE stopped buying their phone around the world to really hurt their business, they'll keep locking their phones down. I know some devs like the challenge of trying to crack things like that, but after a while, they get tired of it and move on as well.

My X is the first android phone I bought and as much as I love the phone, I hate it just as much. I see all these other phones that people can change kernels and do all these things with that we x owners cannot. It sucks. I have to say, I am doing what I can to get the $ for the gnex and will not buy another locked Moto phone. I bought it. I paid my money for it. I should be able to do what I want to it/with it. My only regret on buying the x and the wife's D2 was not reading up on it more and learning these things before hand.


----------



## TwinShadow

Right now, I'm of the opinion that its not entirely Motorola's fault for a locked bootloader. Sure, they may have had some hand in the decision, but I think we can equally blame Verizon for the locked bootloaders. I talked with someone on a live chat a couple days ago and I was told that the decision is between both of the companies. I think Motorola is more than willing of providing a means of unlocking the bootloader, but can't due to Verizon. I don't really know much more beyond that, and the only thing I can think of would be to send 10,000+ signature petition, and even then... I don't think that'll help much.


----------

